# Rooting Kindle 6.3.1 with KFU not working due to down link in script



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trying to root a Kindle Fire, it failed the first time due to the URL in the KFU script being down. The URL where it retrieves the files.log sync

Ive been trying it randomly over the past 2 days and just about an hr ago it did go further than that and installed superuser.apk and such. im able to install GO Launcher as well. SU app opens but no log. I drop to an ADB shell on my PC and ask for su and im denied permission. so obviously ROOT has not taken place. Are there any thoughts on how to do this manually or any other tool available? Ive been searching google and youtube to no end. and come back to the same links/videos ive seen already lol

I know i can install twrp manually through ADB but i need to drop to an SU shell first and i can not do that, im not looking to keep the Kindle System. Wanting to put a form of ICS on it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

THANK YOU!


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

FYI got it going, fooled the script into talking to localhost and applied twrp 2.1.1
works like a charm now with CM9!


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

CM9 does not charge, is this a known bug in the build or whats else could be going on?


----------

